# Passwortmenü



## vflfreakk (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Meine Kollegen und ich machen bald einen fanclub. bestimmte seiten sollen nur für uns zugänglch sein. diese sollen mit einem passwort vershehen werden, zum beispiel unser forum. 

könnt ihr mir da helfen.

das passwort soll auch nicht im quelltext sichtbar sein


----------



## Lord-Lance (26. Mai 2004)

Ja da kommst du wohl um eine Serverseitige Sprache wie z.B PHP odre ASP nicht rum. 
Oder du kannst bestimmte Verzeichnisse auf deinem Server Passwortschützen und verschiedene User anlegen. Schau mal bei deinem Hosting Provider nach ob der sowas hat. Wäre fast am einfachsten und sehr sicher.


----------



## Tucker (26. Mai 2004)

Oder du legst alles was geschützt werden soll in einen gesonderten Ordner und legst in diesem Ordner eine .htaccess Datei ab. 

Dies wäre die einfachste Lösung, aber auch nicht die Schönste.


----------

